# Internet cuts out when the phone rings?



## Sky999 (Feb 4, 2009)

I use a broadband internet provider with a wireless netgear router.

Whenever the phone rings the 'i' icon next to the tick disappears, the internet disconnects, then the 'i' flashes orange and finally reconnects.

I am desperate to sort this out by Sunday. 

Can anyone tell me how to solve this in a user friendly way, taking into account my complete lack of router knowledge? 

Hope someone can help me, I'm desperate.


----------



## techbytes (Oct 10, 2009)

Do you have DSL or Cable internet? If DSL, do you have the DSL filter connected to your phone?


----------



## Sky999 (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't know, how would I find that out?

I don't have a filter connected to my phones either.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have DSL, it's probably a bad installation. How about the EXACT make/model of the modem and/or router you use?


----------



## Sky999 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats the exact model.

I'm going to go to PC world and buy what you guys recommend so If there is any other information I'd be happy to hear it.


----------



## techbytes (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, if you have cable internet, then you don't need the filter. If you don't know if you have DSL or Cable, then tell us who do you write a check out to every month to pay for your internet service and we might be able to tell you.


----------



## Sky999 (Feb 4, 2009)

BT Broadband.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

DSL filters look similar to this and connect between the phone line and phone.
http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/be/belkin-bt-adsl-in-line-filter.jpg


----------



## techbytes (Oct 10, 2009)

According to their website, the modem plugs into your phone line so most likely, it's DSL. So go get yourself a filter. I'm surprised they didn't supply you with one. It's inexpensive.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Should add that all phones in the house have to have a filter, unless the wiring is split where the phone line comes into the house, then the DSL modem wire would be unfiltered and the phone lines filtered.


----------



## Sky999 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## Sky999 (Feb 4, 2009)

It worked! Turned out I didn't have a filter on the phone because they put one in the livingroom but not the kitchen one, solved by getting rid of the kitchen phone.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That will work, unless you need a kitchen phone


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need filters on ALL phone instruments, answering machines, FAX machines, etc. The ONLY thing that doesn't get a filter is the modem.


----------



## Sky999 (Feb 4, 2009)

....Problem's back :upset:

I read what you said about filters on every phone instument, the only phone instrument I have is the living room phone, so I can't understand why it keeps shutting off the internet.


Is there any other reason for this?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

faulty filter


----------



## techbytes (Oct 10, 2009)

or faulty wiring?


----------



## Sky999 (Feb 4, 2009)

I was looking at the filter and it has ADSL on it, is that different to a DSL filter?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No that's it.


----------



## techbytes (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's a schematic of a typical setup :

Filter Setup


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco NID (Network Interface Device). This is the place the telephone lines come into your home wiring, usually either in the basement or outside near the other utilitiy connections. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter. All of the DSL analog side wiring should be CAT3 or better twisted pair from the telco service entrance to the DSL/ADSL modem. You can use one of the twisted pairs in CAT5 cable if you have that on hand. The splitter I've used in the past is the Wilcom PS-36, it's good for any DSL/ADSL service worldwide.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.


----------

